# Booby Trap the VIDEO of the 21 SWORDFISH TRIP!!!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Booby Trap the VIDEO of the 21 Swordfish Trip 3-25-12* *Get Tight Suckas! 18 daytimers 3 nighttimers in a day and a 1/2 of fishing... 7 swords 200-400+ pounds on this trip with 2 double headers.... Watch a Mako eat one of our swords start to finish... Welcome to the Booby Trap ! The day after the Texas Swordfish Seminar..Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab. *


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

good work boys


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

that's awesome!!


----------



## marlin50lrs (Apr 12, 2010)

That was awesome. I think you need a bigger billy club. Bet that gopro footage was good too


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

That was Bad A**. Great trip..:cheers:


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

Most unbelievable video i've ever seen!! Can't wait for the underwater footage of the Mako. Absolutely EPIC!! Still in complete awe of this trip.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Awesome video Bret from an awesome trip!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

for most a trip of a lifetime....thinking there's more to come on the Boobytrap

awesome to say the least


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

truly and epic trip, Congrats to the Booby Trap team :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Pelagic Spongebob (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome trip, congrats!!!!!! Nice footage of the shark!:fish:


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Well worth the wait. Very nice indeed!!! Very well done!!! FISH ON guys!!!
PS, I see what you meant!! 2COOL!!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Great video, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sideshow (Jun 1, 2009)

EPIC!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Ahhhhh yes. thats exactly what i needed this morning!!!! Great job guys, congrats.


----------



## fishin85ag (Mar 14, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> for most a trip of a lifetime....thinking there's more to come on the Boobytrap


x2

Sweeeeet! Those hammerhead-on-tarpon clips ain't got nothin on this blue water, sword eatin' mako video. Good job, again.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

iF THERE WAS ANY DOUBT, it's gone now....you guys are WORLD CLASS!! Congrats. TW


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Way to go*



hog said:


>


Heck yea. Great video! Great job, can't wait to get my new shimano 80w and get tight!!!!!!:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

Truly Epic! Amazing trip even by BoobyTrap standards.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

That video is not exactly helping my Monday morning work ethic....... Outstanding job guys!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

SICK! Houston Big Game Club who?? How about BOOBYTRAP Broad Club!?!


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats is awsome!


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome video! The footage of the mako is crazy. Great job Booby Trap!


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

So sickkkkkk.........


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

BadArse video.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WOW*

What the "HAYYELL"


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

What an awesome video! Congrats on an epic trip!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*That is a sick video!*

You guys make it look so easy I hope RJ liked Texas Swordfishing it looks like his arm will hurt after this one. Keep up the journey for the teams fish of a lifetime I know you are seeking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marsh bandit (Aug 17, 2011)

Well dam! Been waiting all weekend for the video and i cant watch it at work or on my phone. Guess ill have to wait till i get to the house.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

awesome video and trip, whats it take to go fish on the boobytrap anyway, are they still chartering or is it a total private rig now


----------



## Ling-King (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome video guys, such a sick trip


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

Incredible! Great trip and video of the eating machine making quick work of that poor little swordie!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks like that mako got the pelagic version of 'breakfast in bed' 


AWESOME VIDEO...I WATCHED IT 3 TIMES ALREADY!

One can dream that one day, I'll be able to be half as good of a fisherman and have a sled a fifth as nice


----------



## samh (Oct 13, 2011)

That was inspiring. 
Great video, what a way to top of the seminar y'all deserved it.



Dgeddings said:


> awesome video and trip, whats it take to go fish on the boobytrap anyway, are they still chartering or is it a total private rig now


Watched 3 trips auctioned off at about $14K apiece to benefit Everyday Hero's, take some serious cash to the seminar next year maybe they will auction off a couple more.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice video!!! 21 Swords...........Stupendous! :cheers:


----------



## kevandofisherman (Feb 28, 2012)

*Bad ToTha Bone*

Thats a hell of a job guys. Good work and congratulations. Im with everyone else here! Ready for that gopro action of the mako. Cant wait:cheers:


----------



## Bilat Lures (Aug 22, 2007)

Sick!! (as always)

Way to go Booby Trap boys!!!

BB


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

Unbelievable video!! Now that's a Hunt for Big Fish!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Boom!!!*


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Congrats wouldn't even be enough. You just keep setting the bar and then surpassing it on every trip.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the great replies !!!! I will get the second video up ASAP.... Can't wait to get back on the water!!!! It was a blast showing RJ and Tim some Texas Swords .... The under water footage is really cool I'll get it up soon... Get tight Suckas !!!!  Capt. Ahab


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

gettin tight friday


----------



## ReelProShop (Jun 17, 2006)

Just got home and first thing I did was log on to see this video. I had such hi expectations and this plain stinks.... Cause THAT'S THE **** right there. It far exceeded my expectations... NO LIE! I'm glad I was sitting down, relaxed, and sipping some 23 year old Zacapa Rum cause watching this trip was world class! I can't wait to get back on the water.

Amazing, INSANE, Blown away, Beautiful, etc.... pick any million dollar adjective and put them all together... still doesn't do this trip justice.

I heard about how much money you raised at the Seminar... That's a great show you put on and well deserved payback for all your effort. To everyone in Texas that hasn't caught a Swordfish, when you finally do, you will truely know what an amazing accomplishment this trip was.

Cheers to Brett, Bobby, Tim and the entire Booby Trap Capt's and crew!!!

Tek


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ReelProShop said:


> Just got home and first thing I did was log on to see this video. I had such hi expectations and this plain stinks.... Cause THAT'S THE **** right there. It far exceeded my expectations... NO LIE! I'm glad I was sitting down, relaxed, and sipping some 23 year old Zacapa Rum cause watching this trip was world class! I can't wait to get back on the water.
> 
> Amazing, INSANE, Blown away, Beautiful, etc.... pick any million dollar adjective and put them all together... still doesn't do this trip justice.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Tek ! :cheers: I can't wait to get back out it looks like we have a little window starting Thursday... Im working on a second video of the trip with some underwater footage and hope to have it up soon.... Its hard sitting at the dock after a trip like that :spineyes: can't get the jumpers off my mind LOL.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## ProjectDrift (Nov 9, 2010)

*Nice Trip!*

Congrats on an awesome trip! If you do not mind sharing, which editing software are you using? I have been using the basic windows movie maker but have been considering purchasing one....

AW


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

ProjectDrift said:


> Congrats on an awesome trip! If you do not mind sharing, which editing software are you using? I have been using the basic windows movie maker but have been considering purchasing one....
> 
> AW


We used the windows movie maker... That's the first time we have used it... Pretty easy .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have watched the video several times. I too am amazed. I also agree that ya'll were blessed after doing such a good deed for the vets/community. EPIC TRIP. Thanks for all the BOOBYTRAP crew does..........best wishes.......congrats and TIGHT LINES


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

trapper67 said:


> I have watched the video several times. I too am amazed. I also agree that ya'll were blessed after doing such a good deed for the vets/community. EPIC TRIP. Thanks for all the BOOBYTRAP crew does..........best wishes.......congrats and TIGHT LINES


 Thanks!!!! its a great thing seeing EVERYONE come together supporting our veterans... It took alot more than our crew and what a fun way to raise the funds!!! We were thinking the same thing.. Its a blessing just to be able to go and do what we like to do, even if we don't catchum like that every time... Good times, good people, and good fishing ... It doesn't get better than that .... Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Couple more pics :spineyes:..


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Great video. What an epic trip. BOOM!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

So y'all fess up. Who beside me, has watched that video 10 times (or more)?


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

I'll fess up!! Number 11 for me. That video is unbelievable!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mont said:


> So y'all fess up. Who beside me, has watched that video 10 times (or more)?


 Thanks Mont .... I have watched it a few times my self ... Working on another with some underwater footage.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

I think my dog & wife have seen/heard it a dozen times!lol


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*It is hard not to watch it over and over!*



Mont said:


> So y'all fess up. Who beside me, has watched that video 10 times (or more)?


Mont that is no lie the video evidence makes the trip even better. I am still amazed at how fast these guys can hook up once they drop. Keep the videos coming Bret the ones with the bite are very helpful to see just how slight the rod tip bounces!!!!!:rotfl: Hope all goes well tomorrow and you and the crew make it out.


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you able to give some coordinates


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Bret gave out cards with numbers at the swordfish seminar. Hilton produced some maps as well. You can go by Holden Roofing's office in Rosenberg and buy a map and I'm sure he will give you a card as well. Proceeds from the map go to Every Day Heroes.


----------



## James Plaag (Feb 10, 2012)

*why kill them?*

My name is Capt. James Plaag. I have been in the charter business for thirty years in Galveston, Tx. I enjoyed the video and the great jump shots. I know you guys catch a lot of swords but I don't understand why you'll have to kill fish. I understand killing one now and then if gut hooked. What about circle hooks. I usually don't say much but in the video you all are sticking gaffs and beating their faces off.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

If you are a fisherman I think you know it takes time for the hook to kill the fish it's not an instant death so instead of releasing them when we feel they won't make it we speed up the process by using a fish bat you can buy them at any tackle shop.... Plus I'm pretty sure we have released more legal swords than any body in the world and prob done that in the last week alone.... Go start your bs somewhere else... Circle hooks catch more swords in the gills than j hooks just so u know .... There mouth and gill structure is formed perfectly to pull the gills out of them with circles... I have reeled in three times with circles the little bit we used them with bait and a gills stuck on the hook... Stop catching fish for money and I'll think about letting go some swords that are sure to die anyway ... All the sword we caught last trip was divided up between people about 10 lbs of meat per person and they are already asking for more... Get a life dude... Go sell some snapper trips and quit worrying about what you don't know and it won't hurt so bad  Get Tight Sucka!!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

BAM!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Exactly what he said.*



broadonrod said:


> If you are a fisherman I think you know it takes time for the hook to kill the fish it's not an instant death so instead of releasing them when we feel they won't make it we speed up the process by using a fish bat you can buy them at any tackle shop.... Plus I'm pretty sure we have released more legal swords than any body in the world and prob done that in the last week alone.... Go start your bs somewhere else... Circle hooks catch more swords in the gills than j hooks just so u know .... There mouth and gill structure is formed perfectly to pull the gills out of them with circles... I have reeled in three times with circles the little bit we used them with bait and a gills stuck on the hook... Stop catching fish for money and I'll think about letting go some swords that are sure to die anyway ... All the sword we caught last trip was divided up between people about 10 lbs of meat per person and they are already asking for more... Get a life dude... Go sell some snapper trips and quit worrying about what you don't know and it won't hurt so bad  Get Tight Sucka!!! Capt. Ahab


Brett, It's like Mind Over Matter, We shouldn't mind because he don't matter. If it looks like a Troll, Smells Like a Troll and acts Like a Troll....
You and Your Crew are Fine People. I guess there will always be Haters..
B.P.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

James Plaag said:


> My name is Capt. James Plaag. I have been in the charter business for thirty years in Galveston, Tx. I enjoyed the video and the great jump shots. I know you guys catch a lot of swords but I don't understand why you'll have to kill fish. I understand killing one now and then if gut hooked. What about circle hooks. I usually don't say much but in the video you all are sticking gaffs and beating their faces off.


BANG!! I do not know what this is suppose to mean, why kill them?? what??? Kill them to keep them, other than that I know they let them go. Kill them on deck so they do not do damage on the deck!! Geez!! It takes all kinds of them!!! FISH ON!!! guys you do good!!! Beat their face in to kill them and it is cheaper than a round from an 06 or 44 and you do not put holes in the floor and transom of your boat!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Almost forgot*

Somebody Paint some green On Brett for me...I'm all out of Paint.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Man a couple more like this and I am signing off for good. Who needs this from anyone. I know this guy and wonder since the 80s how many fish he has killed in his lifetime!!??


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess he doesn't keep any of the fish his clients catch.... I have never seen a more asinine comment in my life, especially coming from a charter capt.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I am sorry for my rant!! I just should of said,,, "(CAUSE THEY TASTE GOOD)" DUH!!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

WOW!! One of these days I have to do that! Awesome video!


----------



## Rosswayne (Apr 15, 2012)

You guys are so badass wish I could be just like y'all **** talking ********, oh and btw I think there is a bit of a difference between a speckled trout and a billfish


----------

